# AZCC vintage ride #10/December



## Jarod24 (Nov 9, 2016)

AZ Coaster Club vintage ride #10

Meet up at Herberger park on 56th st and Indian school, Saturday December 10th 4pm. Head out at 430. I've been talking about doing this ride for awhile. Cruising from herberger park down to the Scottsdale pavilions for the classic car show there on Saturday night. I figure meeting at 4 will at least lets us ride there during day light and maybe get a spot to park our bikes. Car show starts at 4. It's 6.7 miles one way from the park to pavilions. So roughly looking at 15 miles round trip. We can park all of our bikes down there and check out the cars and grab something to eat. Hope to see everyone there!!!!! 

Check out our FB page if not already on there. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/


@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## 39zep (Dec 4, 2016)

Might be a good opportunity for someone to debut a new bike. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2016)

39zep said:


> Might be a good opportunity for someone to debut a new bike. Wish I could be there.




Haha possibly


----------



## 39zep (Dec 4, 2016)

I'll talk to Santa.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 10, 2016)

Today! 4 o'clock! Herberger Park! Be there or be square!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ha, I had to work 8 today. Sorry I missed another one.  With all this over time I can now buy new valve stem caps so all my air won't leak out of my riders.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 10, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Ha, I had to work 8 today. Sorry I missed another one.  With all this over time I can now buy new valve stem caps so all my air won't leak out of my riders.




Someday man someday haha


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for everyone who made it out. Did about 15 miles. Very fun trail leading all the way to the Scottsdale pavilions. We will have to do it again sometime soon. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 11, 2016)

My apologies to all for missing this one, I was (am still) in bed with the flu...


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry I missed this one.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 11, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> My apologies to all for missing this one, I was (am still) in bed with the flu...





Awhipple said:


> Sorry I missed this one.




No worries guys, always next month


----------

